# Walking my dog



## scooter (Mar 23, 2011)

Yesterday I took my dog for a walk along with my niece and nephew. That was the first time I had gone out of my house in a long while for something other than a doctor or probation appt. It felt really good to get out. I took my nephew and dog to the park and ran into someone I've never met that struck a conversation about him having the same exact dog type of dog I do. I forgot how good it felt to get away for a while.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Great job!  I found living with a dog one of the most helpful methods to combat my agoraphobia. I babysat the family dog far too often so my parents finally suggested they buy my own pup.  She's been a LOT of work but oh so worth it. Each walk usually attracts friendly people to talk to and of course it must happen at least once daily. She's the best therapy I've tried so far. No room for avoidance here - when she's gotta pee, she's gotta pee!


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I had a dog, I really like to be out of the house, but I always can't find a reason to, if I had a dog I wouldn't have a choice, I would simply have to walk with him. That would be great, perhaps I'll get one when I finally move to another country in a month or so. Hopefully my roommates won't mind.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

People feel the need to come up to me when I'm out walking my dog. I had one lady chase me from the other end of the street so she could pet him. I've had a drunk guy crawl all over my poor little dog just to kiss him. Little babies like to rush up at him and poke him in the eyes with their thumbs. I feel so bad for him, ha, but he loves attention. Do you go to the dog park? It's a neat place to socialize for both yourself and your dog.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats :clap  

I don't find it easy to take my dog for a walk, I panic when someone else is outside or a car drives by. But if I'm with someone, it's so much easier!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

kippan said:


> People feel the need to come up to me when I'm out walking my dog. I had one lady chase me from the other end of the street so she could pet him.


Yeahhh this happens often. Especially with a puppy. I think those considering a dog to aid their anxiety need to be 100% sure they understand the pros and cons (and not even talking about the care and commitment here). Having a puppy means people want to pat it and will often interfere with training (letting it jump up and praising it etc etc). So if you don't like talking to people, rethink this, haha. For me, it's excellent but I actually do enjoy people. Dog parks are fantastic for us. Cider gets a great run and I get to meet new people.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Good for you, scooter! Walking the dog is a great way to get out of the house for some fresh air & exercise, even a little social interaction if it appeals to you.


----------



## scooter (Mar 23, 2011)

Me and Midnight, (my dog - black labrador/rotweiler) are 2 of a kind. She as a puppy was always very shy and would never come up to strangers. I broke her of her Social Anxiety though, now she goes up to anyone for attention. She never bites, she may nibble on your hand but great with kids. She's 1 1/2 years old, her birthday is December 17th. Now it's her turn to get me over my timidness.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

scooter said:


> Me and Midnight, (my dog - black labrador/rotweiler) are 2 of a kind. She as a puppy was always very shy and would never come up to strangers. I broke her of her Social Anxiety though, now she goes up to anyone for attention. She never bites, she may nibble on your hand but great with kids. She's 1 1/2 years old, her birthday is December 17th. Now it's her turn to get me over my timidness.


That's another asset. Cider was also a hesitant puppy, far less outgoing than her siblings. A puppy raiser knows extra effort is needed there to make them understand there's nothing to fear. At the same time we're helping ourselves.


----------

